# Bone Density and Cycling



## chuckha62 (Jul 11, 2006)

I searched the site to see if this had been discussed and didn't see anything, so...

I ran across this article on bone density and cycling. It seems that cycling (due to low impact) tends to decrease bone density. It's worse as we age, obviously. It turns out that mountain biking is the exception. The impact on rough trails actually stimulates bone growth. I guess we all ought to just keep riding.

https://www.trainingpeaks.com/blog/why-cycling-is-bad-for-bone-density-and-how-you-can-improve-it/


----------



## MSU Alum (Aug 8, 2009)

I doubt it decreases bone density, but it probably doesn't add to it like weight lifting. It's certainly better than sitting at a desk.


----------



## chuckha62 (Jul 11, 2006)

The article actually states that studies have shown it does increase bone density. They're attributing it to the hits for sure, but also to the constant low frequency vibration.


----------



## fredcook (Apr 2, 2009)

Interesting link. Been riding since the 70's. Have yet to break a bone. Well, just jinxed it for me...


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

fredcook said:


> Interesting link. Been riding since the 70's. Have yet to break a bone. Well, just jinxed it for me...


'mirin the low post count to join date ... awesome


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

I have a few strikes against me. Women over age 50 and men over age 70 have a higher risk of osteoporosis than younger women and men. For women, a drop in estrogen at the time of menopause is a major cause of bone loss.

To keep my bone density optimal, in addition to mtb: I do strength training, (at crossfit) 6 days per week; I run; and I take a vitamin D supplement. I did break bones in a bad crash a couple years ago but I healed quickly due to a good fitness baseline and continuation of physio, workouts etc.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

I see that it says "Mountain bikers, however, were found to have higher bone mineral density than road cyclists" but I don't see it says mountain biking increases bone density. I would think riding in the attach position absorbing with your legs would do it, though.

And some of us are runners as well.:cornut:

I've also read that trail runners (which I am) should sometimes hit the pavement (which I rarely do) to be sure they get enough impact to increase bone density. Not sure how often to build the density but not pound the knees.


----------



## Lone Rager (Dec 13, 2013)

I'm thinking pushing/lifting my bike up steep rocky hills builds my bone density.


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

Lone Rager said:


> I'm thinking pushing/lifting my bike up steep rocky hills builds my bone density.


A lot more than sittin' on your ass on a bike seat, I suspect. 

The laborers win in the end...


----------



## fredcook (Apr 2, 2009)

cyclelicious said:


> 'mirin the low post count to join date ... awesome


Weird. Didn't notice the count before. I know I've posted _at least_ a couple more than that.


----------

